# Widerspruch, Widerruf, Kündigung - was sind die Unterschiede?



## Hippo (3 Januar 2014)

Ein Beitrag aus unserem Partnerforum www.antispam-ev.de



> *Widerspruch - Widerruf - Kündigung / Begriffserläuterung*
> *Einleitung*
> 
> Immer wieder wird in Beiträgen mitgeteilt, dass man dem angeblichen Vertragspartner eine Kündigung oder einen Widerruf geschickt hat, obwohl man im Beitrag selbst angibt, dass man keinen Vertrag eingegangen sei. Damit hat man oft unbeabsichtigt den ersten Fehler gemacht. Um die Bedeutung der verschiedenen Begriffe deutlich zu machen, werden sie hier erläutert. Dies geschieht vor allem in Hinblick auf Verträge die angeblich durch ColdCallCenter und über diverse Webseiten geschlossen wurden.
> ...



Weiter hier >>> http://www.antispam-ev.de/wiki/Widerspruch_-_Widerruf_-_Kündigung_/_Begriffserläuterung


----------

